# Any experience with Amazon suits?



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

I could not find anything on this topic with the search function.

Amazon has these "Made in Italy Wool / Silk Mens Suit 150's Hand Made Canvas Front Jacket Plus Pants Custom Working Buttonholes Business Suit"

Are there any testers out there?

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=apparel&field-keywords=valentino+nicoletti


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 14, 2009)

I've seen "M. Valentino" before, but not "Geno Valentino". Difficult to judge by the photos. My experience is that you typically get what you pay for. (Surgeon cuffs on a $130 suit doesn't mean much to me.)


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Working buttonholes are a bit ridiculous on a RTW suit. If the sleeve length isn't perfect for you, you will have to have a tailor shorten the sleeve at the shoulder, which will cost nearly as much as the suit itself.

I remember someone had bought one a $100 suit from amazon and found it was decent enough to be worn as a beater.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Working buttonholes are a bit ridiculous on a RTW suit. If the sleeve length isn't perfect for you, you will have to have a tailor shorten the sleeve at the shoulder, which will cost nearly as much as the suit itself.

I remember someone had bought one a $100 suit from amazon and found it was decent enough to be worn as a beater.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, either it's a tremendous bargain, or they're simply lying about the full canvas.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

In most of the pictures, the sleeves are too long for the model, which explains the ridiculous bent-arm poses (an attempt to hide the elephantine sleeves from incautious shoppers). From this, I take two things: 1) their sleeves run long, which, in light of the surgeon's cuffs, _guarantees_ an expensive alteration if you don't have an albatross's wingspan; and 2) the seller can't even be bothered to make sure their suits fit their model for photographs. Issue #2 would leave me with no confidence.

Also, there is no way those are fully-canvased jackets as that term is properly used among knowledgeable people. They may be using the term simply to mean that there is some structure (i.e., a stiff layer between suit fabric and lining), but that's pretty deceptive, especially to those who are newly interested in real clothes.

My view: Pass.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

I certainly agree with you get what you pay for! ($140 and $170 models!)

I was wondering on if they could say canvas when it is not, as well as the alterations of the cuffs.

Thanks all for the input. Not a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with working cuffs on a RTW garment. Working cuffs on a $140 suit is silly though, the labour cost could have been saved and spent on better cloth.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Jeff (Wizard of Aahs) may be able to help you. You may view his store here:

https://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Wizard-of-Aahs__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Also, his email is [email protected]. Ask for the AAAC Forum Discount and order via email for the best price.


----------



## danzec (May 13, 2009)

I've purchased several suits from that shop on Amazon (Darya Trading) and am very pleased with them. The others are right , avoid the ones with working button holes, I bought one with working button holes on the sleeves before I knew better. My tailor did the best he could with the sleeves without tearing it all apart but it's still too long. Lesson learned. 

I am in sales and my client meetings and site surveys can be in a nice office, damp basement, construction site, elevator shaft, rooftop or restaurant with maintenance staff, engineers, CEO's or all of the above. These suits work out great for me, are appropriate no matter who I am meeting with and have held up well. If I bugger one up it won't be too painful. 

Don't forget to add in tailoring costs to get them tuned up.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought two suits from darya trading but ended up returning them. I had to pay return shipping. They were made okay, but the fabric seemed a wee bit polyestery and thin. I don't know if that's how 150s fabric is, but it just didn't seem like the quality I was expecting. Decent for the money though I suppose.


----------



## danzec (May 13, 2009)

Beefnot said:


> I bought two suits from darya trading but ended up returning them. I had to pay return shipping. They were made okay, but the fabric seemed a wee bit polyestery and thin. I don't know if that's how 150s fabric is, but it just didn't seem like the quality I was expecting. Decent for the money though I suppose.


You got me thinking that my untrained eye had been duped by these suits so I cut a small piece of fabric off the hem in my amazon suit trousers and went out to the garage armed with pliers and a lighter to do a quick burn test.

It is definitely wool, smelled like burning hair, there was no melting that one would expect from polyester and it would not stay lit very well.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Sad to see that the top 3 best-selling suits on Amazon are all black: https://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/apparel/1045686/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_a_1_4_last


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I would exhaust small local shops first before going with Amazon.

I found some 100s and 150s in them, and even some which have went under and liquidated stock to nearby closeout stores. (Got a new Loriano suit for $20 that way)

I'd look even if just to get an idea of the feel of these obscure italian lines.


----------



## Goofy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi:

I recently purchased two suits from Darya and am pleased with both of them. They fit me just fine and the only thing I needed to do was the hemming of the inseams on the pants. 

The suits I bought are the Gino Valentino's for reference. They are definitely wool as stated and my dry cleaner indicated that they were indeed canvassed on the front. 

Jeff of AAAH's wrote a ebay review wherein he indicated that they are fakes and that several have sued (DaVinci....who is apparently the same seller). I would have to think if a company was selling fakes on the internet or otherwise would be prosecuted and convicted faster than a speeding bullet, just my opinion. 

For more reference, I wear 50L and the sleeve length is perfect and more importantly, the shoulders are as well. 

I find it rather interesting that Jeff sells what appears to be the exact same suits under the name Marco Valentino, also a knock off, but for much more. 

William Shakespeare opined that ye who protests too much is usually guilty of what they protest and I believe Jeff is protesting too much...again, just my opinion.


----------



## jbrams (Oct 1, 2008)

Just ordered from Jeff (style-wizard / Wizard of Aahs) for a second time. First time I bought a Baroni which I like.

This time I bought an "Angelo Rossi" by "Giorgio Cosani" for $120 shipped (). I was curious about this thread so I did a little googling ...

It seems there is some similarity between the various Valentino (Gino vs. Marco - both also seen abbreviated as G. or M.) brands:

As seen in Jeff's ebay listing, a Marco Valentino tux:
As seen on Amazon's listing, a Gino Valentino suit:


> This suit is a very rare _Gino VALENTINO_ design featuring superfine


Also the same descriptions appear for Luciano suits on Amazon:



> This suit is a very rare LUCIANO design featuring superfine




These are just samples of the description text - they actually parallel each other quite closely throughout:

Luciano @ Amazon:


> You are viewing one of the most exquisite designer suits we have had the pleasure to offer in many years. This suit is a very rare LUCIANO design featuring superfine, Australian super 150S cashmere/wool that give is a look and feel like butter! with a beautiful, chic and comfortable cut in a tropical weight suitable for year round use. This suit features a new modern business cut and design similar to Gucci with a super soft, high sheen cashmere wool blend. The suit is a true Italian cut with broad shoulders and a slimmer fitted waist. The jacket has dual side vents, pick stitching along the lapels, seams, hem and even on the sleeves near the faux stitched, marble buttons! One of the most impressive aspects of this suit to me is the lining. It features a custom bespoke matching classic design which is normally only found on custom made bespoke suits. COLOR: Jet Black (available in 3 colors black, charcoal and Medium Gray) JACKET: Top Wokmanship, 2 pockets with flaps, 3-button, dual side vents, single breasted closure and flap hip pockets. Notched / Fully lined, 4 Sleeves Buttons SLACKS: The slacks are single pleated dress pants and lined to the knee with white viscose lining, 100% cotton inside waistband for reinforcement, 2 besom side pockets and 2 besom back pockets with buttons, 6 belt loops, trousers come in a 6 inch drop. The waist can be altered up to 2 inches in or out. LENGTH: Unhemmed LUCIANO MADE IN ITALY suits are Hand made, fully canvassed with fine horsehair for shape, comfort and durability. The shoulders are specifically formed to give extra softness while supporting the overall shape of the jacket. The fabrics are hand laid and cut to ensure perfect matching and skilled tailors finish the suits to give a traditional tailored look. Just check it out super high quality suit!


Marco Valentino @ eBay via Jeff:


> You are viewing one of the most exquisite designer suits we have had the pleasure to offer in many years. This suit is a very rare Marco Valentino design featuring superfine, Australian super 150s' pure wool with a high sheen that drapes effortlessly. Valentino suits are fully canvassed with fine horsehair for shape, comfort and durability. The shoulders are specifically formed to give extra softness while supporting the overall shape of the jacket. The striped and checked fabrics are hand laid and cut to ensure perfect matching and skilled tailors finish the suits to give a traditional tailored look. This suit features a slim Italain cut and design similar to Gucci with broad strait shoulders and slim fitted waist in a tropical weight creamy wool fabric suitable for year round use. The jacket has dual side vents, pick stitching along the lapels, seams, hem and even on the sleeves! The color is dark charcoal in a two button notched lapel design. One of the most impressive aspects of this suit to me is the lining. It features a custom bespoke matching tone stripe herringbone or paisley pattern which is normally only found on custom made bespoke suits. If you are looking for a suit featuring the same quality as our Baroni but in a slimmer cut, this suit will quite literally knock your socks off.


Gino Valentino @ Amazon:


> This suit is a very rare Gino VALENTINO design featuring superfine, super 150S wool / silk that give is a look and feel like butter! with a beautiful, chic and comfortable cut in a tropical weight suitable for year round use. This suit features a modern business cut and design similar to Zegna with a super soft, high sheen wool /silk blend. The suit is a true Italian cut with broad shoulders and a slimmer fitted waist. The jacket has dual side vents, one of the most impressive aspects of this suit to me is the lining. It features a custom bespoke matching classic design which is normally only found on custom made bespoke suits. JACKET: CANVAS FRONT JACKET, Top Workmanship, 2 pockets with flaps, 3-button, dual side vents, single breasted closure and flap hip pockets. Notched / Fully lined, 4 Sleeves Buttons with working sleeve buttonholes SLACKS: Flat Front Pants and lined to the knee with white viscose lining, 100% cotton inside waistband for reinforcement, 2 besom side pockets and 2 besom back pockets with buttons, 6 belt loops, trousers come unhemmed in a 6 inch drop. The waist can be altered up to 2 inches in or out. VALENTINO MADE IN ITALY suits are Handmade, fully canvassed with fine horsehair for shape, comfort and durability. The shoulders are specifically formed to give extra softness while supporting the overall shape of the jacket. The fabrics are hand laid and cut to ensure perfect matching and skilled tailors finish the suits to give a traditional tailored look. Just check it out super high quality suit! Just check it out super high quality suit! This suit has it all, rivals Giorgio Armani and Hugo Boss in design and cut. You will love it


So the questions are:
(1) Are these (the Valentinos and possibly the Luciano) in fact the same suits at significantly different prices?
(2) How can we tell if the Ginos are different from the Marcos without getting our hands on a suit from Jeff and another from Amazon?
(3) If not, what are the differences other than price?
(4) Where does the "Angelo Rossi" by "Giorgio Cosani" fall into this scheme of suit categories? It is priced lower than the Marco Valentino's from Jeff on eBay, but seems similar to the Amazon Gino Valentinos ... what's going on?

I have found Jeff to be a really helpful and earnest seller, my first thought is that if he says they're different, then they are. But the similarities are so clear that I think it would be helpful to have an explanation about the situation from Jeff. I'm not a frequent (enough) AAAC user to know Jeff's handle off the top of my head - would someone direct him to this thread so he can give us the details? Are the Amazon sellers just stealing his descriptions from eBay? Are the suits the same? How are the different? If the same, why the price difference? And so on. Thanks Jeff!!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy said:


> I would have to think if a company was selling fakes on the internet or otherwise would be prosecuted and convicted faster than a speeding bullet, just my opinion.


Bad assumption. Chasing internet counterfeiters is like playing whack-a-mole. And it costs the ripped-off company a pretty penny to investigate and prosecute this stuff with lawyers, etc. The fact that it's available on the internet says _nothing_ about its legitimacy. Unfortunately.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, the internet is loaded with fakes of high-end and designer goods. You may get a lot less than you pay for. My eBay rule is "if it's usually expensive and new it's a knock -off if it seems a bargain. If it's used and high-end it's probably real." Nobody knocks-off Brioni and Oxxford. Everybody knocks-off Rolex.

Now the amazon.com question is "Is somebody knocking-off a knock-off?" I've bought from Jeff and he's for real.


----------



## sslazio (Aug 22, 2009)

*thin fabric*



Beefnot said:


> I bought two suits from darya trading but ended up returning them. I had to pay return shipping. They were made okay, but the fabric seemed a wee bit polyestery and thin. I don't know if that's how 150s fabric is, but it just didn't seem like the quality I was expecting. Decent for the money though I suppose.


Just thought I explain. Buying a wool of super 150s gives you a very thin fabic. the higher the number the thinner the fabric. So using a 150s suit on a regular basis is not recommende, unless you have plenty of them.


----------



## diamondcut (Nov 1, 2009)

I would be very loath to try any suit that I cannot try on my own body and check the fit. Each designer's cuts are different and you will not be able to tell if the cut is for you unless you actually don it.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I might try one of the $130 jobbers with the ticket pocket


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Fused construction, sleeve lengths are usually longer than "normal," shoulder width is a little bigger than "normal" suits. Fabric is some wool/silk blend, and I think its more silk than 5%.

Cost is equal to a JAB on super-sale. Quality is about the same. But those dumb working button holes mean you can't make that arm shorter. Big minus.

Luckily for me, I am not the sad, sad owner of said suit.  Unfortunately, my brother is. We'll see how good their return policy is. And if they refuse, there's always amazon.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I got the linen suit I mentioned above, and I like it. The fit is good including the shoulders and the sleeve length.


----------



## JeffT (Jul 27, 2006)

I can chime in a little on this subject. The descriptions are the same because Davinci plagarized them right off my auctions. The description about fine horse hair yada, yada yada came directly off the Marco Valentino brochure.

There is no such designer as Gino Valentino. It is a fake Chinese, polyester, fused $55 suit with the tags torn out and he keeps his feedback decent by holding your money and feedback hostage.

So I don't have to type a long novel, here is a page all about Davinci-Exclusive and if anyone wants proof email me--> Men's suit seller using plagiarism, fraud & deception

Jeff


----------



## Bradman (May 28, 2009)

mt_spiffy said:


> I got the linen suit I mentioned above, and I like it. The fit is good including the shoulders and the sleeve length.


I'm looking at the "Bianco Brioni" one myself- is that the one you got?


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

Bradman said:


> I'm looking at the "Bianco Brioni" one myself- is that the one you got?


Yep. I like it, I might get one in another color.

Dont expect it to be high end anything, I doubt it is, but it's better than Men's Warehouse/most of Burlington's offerings, etc.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

jbrams said:


> (4) Where does the "Angelo Rossi" by "Giorgio Cosani" fall into this scheme of suit categories? It is priced lower than the Marco Valentino's from Jeff on eBay, but seems similar to the Amazon Gino Valentinos ... what's going on?


Thanks for your post. I used to see Giorgio Cosani suits at Marshalls and didn't think they were any good at all. I own several Mantoni suits that Jeff used to sell and I've found them to be incredible value. My tailor in Sydney said that the wool and construction would be a good value at $750. He did say that a lot of the suits out there (like the Mantoni) called super 150s or super 140s are definitely not that high...


----------



## divitius (Mar 31, 2010)

JeffT said:


> I can chime in a little on this subject. The descriptions are the same because Davinci plagarized them right off my auctions. The description about fine horse hair yada, yada yada came directly off the Marco Valentino brochure.
> 
> There is no such designer as Gino Valentino. It is a fake Chinese, polyester, fused $55 suit with the tags torn out and he keeps his feedback decent by holding your money and feedback hostage.
> 
> ...


I apologize for necroposting, but I wanted to comment, since I got duped into buying from this guy recently. I bought two of these "Valentino" suits, both advertised as wool/silk blend. But after finding this forum topic I had my doubts. I am an organic chemist, and my lab has an IR spectrometer than can quickly distinguish between wool and polyester. I took a piece of fabric from one of the suits after hemming and compared it to pieces of genuine wool, polyester, cotton, and cotton/poly blend. These are *definitely polyester.* This guy should be thrown in jail.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

divitius said:


> These are *definitely polyester.* This guy should be thrown in jail.


Jeff (wizard of aah) OR Davinci-Exclusive??


----------



## divitius (Mar 31, 2010)

SeptemberSun said:


> Jeff (wizard of aah) OR Davinci-Exclusive??


Davinci, or Darya...whatever. I think the guy got another ebay username recently- suitwarehousecorp or something. I'm surprised he hasn't got kicked off Amazon- a lot of people are buying this crap.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

divitius said:


> This guy should be thrown in jail.


 Unfortunately, state representatives around the country have been blind to the dangers of selling polyester garments. Maybe RICO charges?


----------

